# thought it would be nice to post a pic of ur fluff that u thought was funny ...



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is dolce inpersonating the girl in the Exorcist ... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

So cute! It is so funny when they "shake".


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you ask for it:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you ask for it:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


lmao:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

those are funny!!!!! 

Here's one from when Daisy was a baby and got stuck on the doorstop (she was truly perplexed) :









When we had all 4 still and they all crawled into the same cuddler :


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> those are funny!!!!!
> 
> Here's one from when Daisy was a baby and got stuck on the doorstop (she was truly perplexed) :
> 
> ...


ooh my poor daisy ... n look at all those fluffs !!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Your new siggy is so cute, Liza!!!!! Dolce has a seriously long tongue (our maltese Gene Simons) LOLOL!!!! Cute!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Your new siggy is so cute, Liza!!!!! Dolce has a seriously long tongue (our maltese Gene Simons) LOLOL!!!! Cute!!!!


 

and he loves using it , cause i swear once he starts licking if u let him he'll licku til theres no skin...lol:HistericalSmiley: and the siggy well we gotta thank brit for that because i hv no tech skills ! she is an artist !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> those are funny!!!!!
> 
> Here's one from when Daisy was a baby and got stuck on the doorstop (she was truly perplexed) :
> 
> ...



Eileen, oh my goodness!! look at baby Daisy!!! soooo cute!:heart: 

love all the pics!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is of Tilly stealing Lacie's presents. You have to look closely as this is a series, where Tilly was trying to be sneaky. Be sure to look at the position of the blue toy in each picture. It tells its own story.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And this one is of our Black Lab, Nellie. She thinks that she should be able to fit into one of Lacie's and Tilly's beds and doesn't seem to realize how big she truly is. You can see Lacie in the bed in the second picture so that you get the feel for the size.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And this is one of my favorites of the girls enjoying their Saturday morning Starbucks. Don't you just love DH's expression -- NOT.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I posted this pic before but here it is again.

Sammy...belting out some serious tunes there... :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these r great !!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ndth said:


> I posted this pic before but here it is again.
> 
> Sammy...belting out some serious tunes there...:w00t:


 dolce wants to join..... lmao


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

look what my mom did to my legs , she made them look funny 







im going to just walk away ... dont laugh too hard ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie dancing the day away at a party.....after he's had too much Cororna.....

View attachment 87424






you do know I'm only kidding....right?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> Here's Archie dancing the day away at a party.....after he's had too much Cororna.....
> 
> View attachment 87424
> 
> ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

but ma !!! i thought i could play in the dirt!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

SUPERDOG!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Ok im on a roll


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I love Dolce-exorcist picture! That's a great action shot!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:loving these pictures..these fluffs are little clowns:wub:

Here are some photos of the monsters that still make me giggle when I look at them and remember what happened.

In a middle of a photo-shoot session, the two were perfectly posing for me..when Snowy, all of a sudden, moved from his place, headed to Crystal and out of no reasons, drove her crazy. He decided that it was playtime...He first started by play-biting her head and her legs, ruined her top knot. Angel Crystal, on the other hand, continued posing for the camera:w00t:, completely ignoring the monster. In other words, not responding to him.









She wasn't into his game because she knew that I wanted for them both to stay still for the camera. They are both so good at posing, but Snowy can get things his way from time to time. So, he continued with his playful behavior towards her and she continued not wanting to do so. Here she is giving him the threat look :HistericalSmiley:









but Snowy still went playful...Crystal turned from a peaceful angel to a terror lion:HistericalSmiley:









They don't hurt each other, so I am not worried. Crystal the lion knows how to tell Snowy to stop without hurting him:wub::wub:

this boy is so naughty sometimes.











maltlovereileen said:


> When we had all 4 still and they all crawled into the same cuddler :


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH GRACIE was even more different when she was a baby :wub: love this pic of all 4 cuddling in the same bed..


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Great photos!! Love this thread!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:loving these pictures..these fluffs are little clowns:wub:
> 
> Here are some photos of the monsters that still make me giggle when I look at them and remember what happened.
> 
> ...


 omg those of crystal and snowy r hilarious , that could be a childrens book right there , love them i am rofl with these too freakin cute !!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
My how cute they all are---we are so blessed! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


>


Lisa, your picture of Dolce reminded me of a picture of my sweet Melon :wub:









here are some more that I came across with...

Snowy kisses himself:HistericalSmiley:









Melon looks at herself in the mirror, looks at the tiny bow (first time I put a bow on her head - it was actually Snowy's bow)









She probably got bored in this pic, but it sooooo looks as if she went cracking up laughing at herself, wearing the tiny bow







awwwh i so miss my friend


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Lisa, your picture of Dolce reminded me of a picture of my sweet Melon :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love these!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

These pictures are hilarious :HistericalSmiley:









My sister piled a bunch of socks on Tiffany's back. She covered her in maybe 20 or so socks before she finally shook them off.









The tongue!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:loving these pictures..these fluffs are little clowns:wub:
> 
> Here are some photos of the monsters that still make me giggle when I look at them and remember what happened.
> 
> ...


 

Crystal are you sure your a maltese? hummm maybe abit of a lion in your genes:HistericalSmiley: Snowy your just a big squeezable play toy for Crystal


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> These pictures are hilarious :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:HistericalSmiley: love the tongue:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the tongue too .. lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Chloe smiling so she can have a cookie. 









This is Noelle laughing at Chloe when Chloe had on shoes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great thread!!!!! :chili:Have to see if I can find some funny ones.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These are all great photos - keep 'em coming!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

This first one is when Bernadette got spayed and had to wear the cone of shame, they had to specially order the smallest size for her. We thought she looks like a giant margarita cup. 










This next one was directly after her very first bath. We were dumbfounded when she got wet and we realized just how small she was!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great idea for a thread! All of the pics are so adorable!!!!

Here's one of Kallie taken in Feb. 2009. Her hair had really gotten long and this is the natural static!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

These pics are great - so funny! :HistericalSmiley:

I don't have many on this computer, but I did find a few. The last one is how most of my pics come out anyways. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

These are of Bogie in 2005
Bogie pretending he is a lamp and taking a little snooze


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love this thread and all these pics :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my they are all cute. I'll have to find a few to add...back in a minute

ok here are some bloopers of Lilly (not sure how to get the subtitles next to the pictures but
Elvis
bad cut on the legs (still learning)
sleeping with a smile
tongue pics
Dirty face
and very very tired


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread is excellent!

I think I've posted these before, but here are the girls after partying too much with Guinness and Bailey (dogs, not drinks)
















And here's what my best friend and I wound up doing to the girls after a trip to the Dollar Store - I think I've found their Halloween Costumes.:brownbag:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

shame on us :huh::huh::huh::huh: posting these pics,..an then even collectively having fun :angry::angry::angry: and laughing at those sweethearts ..

but this is FUN. ohmy...so many funny picutures. cute and funny. thank you for those.

let me see if I can take part in this animal-cruelty-thread :innocent:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's Aolani not wanting a picture taken of him while he looks a mess:










And here he is not approving of his little red shoes:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> These are of Bogie in 2005
> Bogie pretending he is a lamp and taking a little snooze


I'd like to place an order for a Bogie Lamp! He would be perfect on my bedside table! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love this thread and all the pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am LOVING all these pictures:HistericalSmiley: thanks all for posting and making my night :chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Crystal are you sure your a maltese? hummm maybe abit of a lion in your genes:HistericalSmiley: Snowy your just a big squeezable play toy for Crystal


:HistericalSmiley:

Auntie Paula: "Snowy is a pain in the butt sometimes..I do my lion ROAR too scare him off! I keep on telling mommy dat my roars scare the whole neighborhood, but she doesn't believe me. Eh! what does mama know! I know dat I am a crawy beast. Just ask Snowy when he turns into a pain"


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha too cute...I have a pic of Rocky like that too...now to find it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH that is sooo funny Johita! Too adorable for words! Aolani, you little fluff doll!



Johita said:


> Here's Aolani not wanting a picture taken of him while he looks a mess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Rocky's funny pics*

here's a couple, two recently and one when he was a wee pup!:innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love this thread!!! I've smiled and giggled all the way thru!
Ok Here's my 'offerings' :

Crazy Naddie:









This of Quincy always makes me laugh:









....and of course we can't forget our 2 "Faux dogs" ( from their hair clippings LOL )


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*just a couple of oldies*

I posted these before


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH, so sweet and so cute....I have to giggle at taht one!!!



maltlovereileen said:


> those are funny!!!!!
> 
> Here's one from when Daisy was a baby and got stuck on the doorstop (she was truly perplexed) :
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha....oh Tilly!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha, what does he sing? Too cute!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cindy, I'm dying laughing...great pics, especially the dirty face...Rocky says, NO FAIR MOM....why can't I do that? Mommy says...I give you enough baths now!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is a really fun thread and all the pictures are so cute and funny, I have one of Koko about to get into some mischief on daddy's side table until he got caught, oh how innocent they can look though when they get sprung.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Janet, Scooby and Koko are back!!! :chili: You know, you were the first one to reach out to me when I joined SM all those years ago. :heart: 

I posted a couple of pics the other day but now they aren't here. Hmmmm. :blink:

Oh well here is one of Zoe & Jett soon after I got Jett. Love their silly expressions.:blush:










Just posted this one of Callie in the picture section but wanted to give her a little credit here too. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

All these pics are so cute!! Especially the doorstop one!! 

Here is an oldie but goodie....Casanova after a few hours of wrestling with Leah. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a fun thread this is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:The faux dogs! I thought they were real the first time I saw them. :HistericalSmiley:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Love this thread!!! I've smiled and giggled all the way thru!
> Ok Here's my 'offerings' :
> 
> Crazy Naddie:
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Most of you have already seen this one. It still makes me smile. 

View attachment 87501


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh the only one of Scooby I have at the moment is of him in a compromising position, I know I should be ashamed of not allowing him his privacy:brownbag: but I just couldn't resist.
At least his tail is a good shield for the end result :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: this is a great thread! 

Here are a few of my favorite silly Alvar shots:

Alvar thought the phone book made for a good bed as a puppy:









He was about 9 months here. He had arranged his kibbles around his pillow bed and then perched himself to survey them.:blink:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh and then there are these that bring back some memories...

Scooby sure knows when to shake his head, and Koko loves to poke his tongue out at his brother, but the there is Mr Bat wings too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Alvar's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: this is a great thread!
> 
> Here are a few of my favorite silly Alvar shots:
> 
> ...



love both of these!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
the survey one is too funny!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Some of you have seen these before *

Yikes! What a little static can do to a girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Oh my they are all cute. I'll have to find a few to add...back in a minute
> 
> ok here are some bloopers of Lilly (not sure how to get the subtitles next to the pictures but
> Elvis
> ...


 
ooo wow im so familiar to the bad cut on legs !!! lol :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


Cosy said:


> Yikes! What a little static can do to a girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Scoobydoo said:


> Oh and then there are these that bring back some memories...
> 
> Scooby sure knows when to shake his head, and Koko loves to poke his tongue out at his brother, but the there is Mr Bat wings too :HistericalSmiley:


 
love the shake !!! the batman !!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Alvar's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: this is a great thread!
> 
> Here are a few of my favorite silly Alvar shots:
> 
> ...


 this is sooo adorable !!!! im rofl here about the way he arranged the kibble !! our fluffs are soo smart!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Love this thread!!! I've smiled and giggled all the way thru!
> Ok Here's my 'offerings' :
> 
> Crazy Naddie:
> ...


omg at the faux dogs !!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shame on u mommy !!! lmao


Scoobydoo said:


> Oh the only one of Scooby I have at the moment is of him in a compromising position, I know I should be ashamed of not allowing him his privacy:brownbag: but I just couldn't resist.
> At least his tail is a good shield for the end result :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have really enjoyed these , please keep them coming !!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I need the Bogie lamp at my office.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just when i thought i knew how to post it didnt work....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I always thought this was pretty funny....Archie doing his spring planting....

View attachment 87546


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol i'm loving this thread!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping !


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

This literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alvar's Mom said:


> He was about 9 months here. He had arranged his kibbles around his pillow bed and then perched himself to survey them.:blink:


LOL Alvar is king of his kibble nation!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Spring planting


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I always thought this was pretty funny....Archie doing his spring planting....
> 
> View attachment 87546


LOL!! My stomach is hurting from LOL!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I always thought this was pretty funny....Archie doing his spring planting....
> 
> View attachment 87546


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:So Funny!

Can you please plant some Maltese for me?! :aktion033:
I promise to water them regularily!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Alvar is hilarious!! :smrofl: Love it!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Fax wants to be a Maltese*

Here is Fax trying to be a Maltese!! (no Labrador was harmed in this photoshoot. LOTS of chicken treats were given ))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


maltsnme said:


> Here is Fax trying to be a Maltese!! (no Labrador was harmed in this photoshoot. LOTS of chicken treats were given ))


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaa! maltsnme, that picture is great!









the bedhead look









a few days after we brought her home. She looked like an alien! She's come a long way since then.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaa! maltsnme, that picture is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the bedhead look , and its amazing to see the change in her , god bless u and her


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am hysterical....this is too much, LOL!!!:HistericalSmiley:




maltsnme said:


> Here is Fax trying to be a Maltese!! (no Labrador was harmed in this photoshoot. LOTS of chicken treats were given ))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Rocky*

Here's what I have of Rocky...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Here's what I have of Rocky...


aww the bedhead too cute!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

these are too funny :HistericalSmiley: I'm at work and don't have anything funny, well maybe this one?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sparkey said:


> these are too funny :HistericalSmiley: I'm at work and don't have anything funny, well maybe this one?


 that is hilarious , too cute , looks like ur tickling him n hes cracking up!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha.....scarey!!!!



sparkey said:


> these are too funny :histericalsmiley: I'm at work and don't have anything funny, well maybe this one?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So cute! These pictures are adorable! 

Here's a funny one of Sadie. She's always been my little clown. :goof: She was barking as I took the pic and when she threw her head up to bark, the hair on her face poofed out in a circle...lol!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here's Chloe as a Material Girl*

She's down to her last dollar.....:blink:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here's Chloe...*

The only Maltese with no eyes!

But her sense of smell is enhanced 1000X :biggrin:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here's Chloe....*

after "spanking the monkey".......LOL!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

No time anymore to take many pictures but here are some pictures, not really funny, but of really fun times through the years ...

Happy Campers at Camp Gone To The Dogs in Vermont, June 2000










Andy working on his second leg of his CD, February 2001 ... he completed his CD in April 2001











Santa's Elves to the Rescue ... Christmas Morning 2001 ... my dogs and a whole lot of rescues










Andy at an agility match, June 2002










It's a family affair, October 2003











Timmy after his first dog show (and my first topknots), September 2004










Timmy, my first champion, April 2005










Bonnet, my first homebred champion after getting her first major, November 2009


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

Cloud's first smoothie (some time last year)...Usually they've given him a bandana but for some reason this time they put these flower bands on his ears :wacko1: I was pretty surprised/shock when I picked him up and saw him. LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha, did they think Mister Cloud was a girl...he still looks cute. ;=)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cloe is too adorable for words...love that no eyes pic, but especiallylove her in her pj's....so cute...I can't stand it!!!!!!!



Cute Chloe said:


> The only Maltese with no eyes!
> 
> But her sense of smell is enhanced 1000X :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love these pics!!

Here is one of mine.

Lois was terrifying as a puppy and used to looove annoying the other dogs (typical puppy) Here is Lucy and her clearly exasperated face while Lois is prancing away sticking her tongue out









Lucy's face here just makes me laugh!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryH said:


> No time anymore to take many pictures but here are some pictures, not really funny, but of really fun times through the years ...
> 
> Happy Campers at Camp Gone To The Dogs in Vermont, June 2000
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like you really enjoy them..their fur is gorgeous..they are picture perfect. I love the camping pic. Adorable.:wub:



MaryH said:


> No time anymore to take many pictures but here are some pictures, not really funny, but of really fun times through the years ...
> 
> Happy Campers at Camp Gone To The Dogs in Vermont, June 2000
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

My favorite is the one in my signature of Vi SMiling LOL she had snuggled up next to me and fell asleep on her back with her paws in the air and this goofy look on her face. I had to snap it with my camera phone, that's why it's bad quality, but definitely a keeper! lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just love all these photos I've seen. And for some reason missed the thread for a long time. I don't have much of Tyler looking funny or bizarre -probably didn't download them.

Nothing like hanging out on the couch. Modesty isn't Tyler's strong point.:w00t:









Who or what is this? A Gremlin? :blink:









I know you've seen it before but this one always cracks me up -- the little purse thief. Gotcha.olice:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily and Sasha looking doing their "Beetles" imitations,they look like beatniks w/ their hair in their faces and big goofy smiles.
Sasha has that look like "which way did he go..huh?"


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Andy's right there with Tyler on the modesty issue. Here he is resting after a hard day at camp. Must be a guy thing ...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Love these pics!!
> 
> Here is one of mine.
> 
> ...


LOL this one really made me laugh out loud, great story behind the picture!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Andy's right there with Tyler on the modesty issue. Here he is resting after a hard day at camp. Must be a guy thing ...


Yup Mary. A guy thing. Usually induced by a 6-pack of Corona, but in this case just letting it all hang out (so to speak).


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MaryH said:


> No time anymore to take many pictures but here are some pictures, not really funny, but of really fun times through the years ...
> 
> Happy Campers at Camp Gone To The Dogs in Vermont, June 2000
> 
> ...


 
WOW, I love all your photos esp the one with the elves and the family affair - is that little on on the ground actually grinning?? It's just too cute :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Johita said:


> WOW, I love all your photos esp the one with the elves and the family affair - is that little on on the ground actually grinning?? It's just too cute :thumbsup:


That little guy was always smiling and always causing me to smile. Skipper was almost 8 yrs. old when he came to live with us, had lost multiple homes because of marking, had multiple health issues, but walked into our house and captured my heart and soul like no other dog ever has. There will never be another Skipper but in his honor there will always be room for a rescue dog at our house.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sort of looks like my husband when he passes out on the couch after a hard day's work...or like right now!:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Yup Mary. A guy thing. Usually induced by a 6-pack of Corona, but in this case just letting it all hang out (so to speak).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sort of looks like my husband when he passes out on the couch after a hard day's work...or like right now!:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne - I don't think we need a picture of that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats why i love bumping this up i love these pics!!!! i love the chloe pics , crack me up , tyler the bag thief , the elves too feakin cute , the one where andy is in the agility match n his tail is straight up , and all the sleeping on the back pics ... i love this thread !!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Enough of a visual? Awwww, come on Susan!



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I don't think we need a picture of that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bad hair day??? 
This was my baby Chloe, she left so many enjoyable pictures to remember her by.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww ur angel chloe was precious ..


ann80 said:


> Bad hair day???
> This was my baby Chloe, she left so many enjoyable pictures to remember her by.


----------

